# Smoked Sweet-Cherry Bourbon Lemonade



## smokingohiobutcher (Jun 8, 2011)

I came across a recipe for this and just had to give it a whirl, cause Me loves me some Bourbon an sweet cherries!

Hickory Smoked Cherry & Bourbon Lemonade

2 quarts lemonade (fresh or from concentrate)

1 cup triple sec or orange curacao

2-3 cups bourbon (to taste)

1 cup smoked cherries

Pour over ice.

just smoke the cherrys till they start to shrivel and dry a little.. the bourbon will rehydrate em.

First off I got some nice sweet cherries washed and loaded them on a clean grate to put in the UDS.

 Sorry about the pics---cell phone#%@*!

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/?action=view&current=0607112141.jpg

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/?action=view&current=0607112141b.jpg

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/?action=view&current=0607112141a.jpg
 

I popped them into the drum at 9:45 pm after I smoked some beef and pork ribs...didnt want to waste the heat left in the drum!

I used cherry wood at 225* ...checked them at 10:30 pm and thought they were not quite shriviling yet so I left them in till 11:00pm.
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/?action=view&current=0607112142a.jpg
 

Here they are after the 1:15 mins bathing in wild cherry smoke! Sorry first pic here is pretty dark...whoa...and blurry!
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/?action=view&current=0607112310.jpg
 

Ahhh thats getting better!
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/?action=view&current=0607112311a.jpg

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/?action=view&current=0607112310a.jpg

So I decided to modify the recipe a little...

instead of just soaking the cherries in the bourbon and triple sec I ran the 3 ingredients  through a food processor then strained to get the pits out. Worked pretty good.

I only had 1 cup of bourbon left (Woodfords Reserve--try it you wont be sorry!) so I used 1 cup of that and 1 cup of Triple Sec. It made a nice pulp like slurry that I think will go nicely in the lemonade. Hopefully it will flavor the drink more evenly. I am gonna let this set in the fridge overnight and pick up some simply lemonade from work tomarrow.  I think it will be an awesome drink at my nephews grad party saturday!

I'll let ya know how it turns out.

SOB

Oh ...and of course I snitched a couple of cherries before they were processed...pretty good flavor....Really Good Flavor with the alcohol mixed in!​


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 8, 2011)

Sounds gooood! Can't  wait to get a report on how the finished product turned out.


----------



## venture (Jun 8, 2011)

It is happy hour and I got no invite?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 8, 2011)

That is something different... Sounds Good...


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jun 8, 2011)

OK.....Heres a couple pics of the bourbon- triple sec- smoked sweet cherries processed.

I cant wait to try it!

 http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/?action=view&current=0608111957.jpg

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/?action=view&current=0608111957a.jpg
 ​SOB


----------



## miamirick (Jun 8, 2011)

SOB this is one of the coolest ideas ive on here in quite a while   sounds like a wonderful drink to sip on all day while smoking a brisket!!!  gonna be looking forward to some final shots


----------



## boykjo (Jun 8, 2011)

drink!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looks like a great sauce for some ribs.......awesome sob...


----------



## alelover (Jun 10, 2011)

Mix it with some SBR. That would be an awesome sauce. Neat idea.


----------



## dougmays (Jun 30, 2011)

you ran the cherrys with pits in them in the processor? i would think that would damage the blades no?

how much lemoaide do you use? to taste?


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 30, 2011)

Sorry I missed this one

Very Cool SOB!

Todd


----------



## ohm (Jun 30, 2011)

Interested in the response as well.  Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 30, 2011)

Great recipe SOB!


----------



## dougmays (Jun 30, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Great recipe SOB!




Al, we might have to try this at the SoFla Gathering


----------



## smokin - k (Jul 5, 2011)

Great job... Took another batch of the smoked bologna with your bourbon cherry BBQ sauce and yet another clean plate in a matter of moments. I see a theme going here... Thanks for sharing. You are one Brilliant SOB! Happy Smoking, Smokin - K


----------



## meateater (Jul 5, 2011)

Sound delish!


----------

